# Legends beer and cigars in Virginia



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

ok local folks!

tonight is trivia night at legends brewery, a cigar friendly place In Richmond

come join our team, we came in first last time. tonight we shoot for 3rd place and free beer!

starts at 8:00!


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

altbier said:


> ok local folks!
> 
> tonight is trivia night at legends brewery, a cigar friendly place In Richmond
> 
> ...


I'll be there next week...with bells on


----------



## cohiba204 (May 23, 2005)

Bells on? That would really be an interesting site my friend. LOL


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

cohiba204 said:


> Bells on? That would really be an interesting site my friend. LOL


you'll hear em


----------

